# Grilled Kingfish



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

This is basically another version of what many of you have posted as your favorite way to cook kingfish. But I am posting mine anyway because I was quite pleased how my kingfish turned out last night... I might even start keeping a few to cook more often. I had four people raving about this fish and going back for seconds... it was more popular than fried mahi.

King filets steaked, with bones and blood line cut out, skinless

Marinated for 3 hours in a mix of italian salad dressing and worstechire (Lea & Perrins). 

Lay on pan and dust both sides of filets with tony cachere's creole seasoning and tabasco sauce.

Throw on hot fire and grill both sides for about 7 to 10 minutes.

Served with lemon.


It was some of the best kingfish I have had.


----------



## shark5446 (Aug 9, 2004)

I have heard only fresh kingfish is best for the grill, when frozen it gets a little mushy. Have you experienced this?
thanks


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

You are correct. Fresh Kingfish on the grill is excellent. 


If it has been in the freezer for a while, your best bet is to soak in buttermilk, then fry. 

There is no real need to marinade fresh kingfish. It is good to glaze the fish while cooking. Any combination of sweet, salty, spicy and acidic will work. 

Try a mixture of 1/2 cup honey, 1 cup lime juice, 2 tbs white wine vinegar, 1 tbs chili powder and salt marinade to taste. 

You can marinade, or simply brush mixture on the fish while grilling. It is outstanding.


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

I do marinate mine in olive oil, a little vinegar, white wine, salt peper, good amount of crushed garlic, diced onion, cumin, oregano, red pepper flakes, handfull of cilantro and lime juice. Marinate for about 4 hours. Then on a hot grill, skin side up, just to sear it, then flip it over and cook it on the skin till done with the grill closed. I've kicked it up a little more sometimes with a sauce from made from reducing garlic in butter, tequila, cream a little chese (jack to thicken it up some) then finish it with lime juice. excellent.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

*Delicious*

After marinating in buttermilk over night and then in Italian dressing for 2 hrs these came out De-lish-ous!!! Oh yea, a little Tony's More Spice on one side did the trick. UMM! UMM!


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Didnt have time to marinade the King in italian so I made a bowl out of foil, put the fish in the foli, smothered the fish in italian dressing and a teaspoon of hotsauce on both sides and cooked each side for 5 minutes....WHOOOOOO--WEEEEE man it was good


----------

